# Royal morph calculator...



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone know a good morph calulator for royals?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

World of Ball Pythons


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

Genetic Wizard 3.0 - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, do royals only lay 4 eggs per clutch


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Thanks, do royals only lay 4 eggs per clutch


no they can lay upto 12 if theyre big enough


----------



## pythonsandboas (Oct 7, 2010)

yes the one already suggested is the best i have come across


----------

